# Tree Swallows in the snow 4/2/2016



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Took this picture from the porch.......










So I decided to put a homebrew trail cam out there. Sorry about the drops on the lens cover. It couldn't be helped.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

After the sun came out yesterday, our resident lone sea gull showed up (pooping all over my dock too!)....


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

What does b b q seagull taste like .(just kidding )


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

My new neighbors from down south didn't appreciate the 4 inches of snow on their house this morning......


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Those are some neat pics. I love the green "jacket"!


----------

